# Value of Credential Evaluation



## Aida80 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi all,

I am a new expat in Toronto (5 months now) and couldn't land on a job.:ranger:

I have been sending at least 4 to 9 resumes per day to different places online and I have had it revised by employment services here to match with the job requirements. I have been applying for admin posts being a healthcare quality Mgt. graduate. 

I recently received my credential evaluation and I am wondering how can I utilize it to get a survival job at least? :juggle:


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

In your 5mths so far being in Canada have you landed atleast any job interviews?


----------



## Aida80 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes I have done one official interview , i.e. with an interview panel and about 3 interviews with 3rd party who promised that if a post is open, they'll call.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Only applying online is the worst you can do the land a job. I hope you are working intensively on building your network, that you already know a lot of working people in your domain in the region where you want to work? That you had information interviews with 'colleagues'? 

What is your legal status?


----------



## Aida80 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for your reply

I still do not know people and also did not establish a network.. 

What is the best way to do that? :confused2:

I am already a PR


----------



## Aida80 (Jan 25, 2013)

There is a lot of temptation to join colleges here and these are the only calls I get... does that really improve my chances? I did not have the chance to reap the fruits of my masters degree in the quality management field, that I paid fortunes on. in fact, it makes me confused whether i would be more useful in another place.  Trying to be positive but time is running and my professional experience gap is getting bigger.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

5 months in Toronto, and you don't know people?! What did you do? You didn't even volunteer, did not join clubs, did not take any training, did not attend a Job Search Workshop, ...?
Without that network of people, it will be very hard landing a job. Even a lot of survival jobs go to friends, friends-of-friends, neighbour-of-my-friend, etc.

College: no idea in your field if that's a good suggestion. I wouldn't look into the private colleges (these are the ones that are probably hunting you, public colleges don't hunt on students)

My advise: meet people! (meetup.com to find a club with shared interests)
Go to see a Work Counselor and join a Job Search Workshop or take ELT (Enhanced Language Training) classes. Services Near Me


----------



## Aida80 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks EVHB, I am looking into volunteering now and waiting for the chance of the volunteers intro session from Red Cross. I did attend a career fairs but to my great disappointments, all the booths were colleges, colleges and more colleges. I still did not learn how to differentiate between the ones with actual employers. The connections that I have established is with family friends and the jobs they got access to are temp warehouse jobs that suited my husband. I am trained in Healthcare Quality but am applying for admin jobs since the quality systems here are different.


----------



## annaruth (Mar 12, 2013)

EVHB said:


> Only applying online is the worst you can do the land a job. I hope you are working intensively on building your network, that you already know a lot of working people in your domain in the region where you want to work? That you had information interviews with 'colleagues'?
> 
> What is your legal status?


I have found arranging I information interviews really helpful. Online applications just do not seem to get a foot in the door.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Where do you live? If you don't want to say it on the forum, send me a private message. I will send you some information on services in your neighbourhood to give you a got start.
What is your language level of English? Did you have an assessment?
What exactly is on the credential evaluation?


----------



## Aida80 (Jan 25, 2013)

What is I information interview?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You request an interview with somebody who is already working in the field, in the kind of job you are interested in. It's short, ask them for 10-30 minutes of their time. Maybe you can buy them a cup of coffee or lunch or breakfast. Ask questions about their job.
This gives you an idea: Information Interview - Students - Ryerson University
The Information Interview - Job Bank


----------



## Aida80 (Jan 25, 2013)

Never knew people could do that.. then I'll look for people in my field to interview.. thanks for the info


----------



## aliaman12 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello, 

My experience is I moved to Canada in 2008 and by now I am making close to $90 k per annum. The reason for my success was that I decided to upgrade my education and did my masters after that my job chances increased many folds. I got my first job even before graduation. It is my story.

I suggest you not to waste time and try to get admission in some good university in some technical field like accountancy, software, engineering etc. Believe me after one or two years of hard work you would make your future as you desire. 

Canada is a land of opportunity as well as ability to detract you from your path for your life. My advise is plan well and act appropriately.

Best regards,

Syed


----------



## Aida80 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks Mr. Syed,

That's a really great idea to upgrade. I wanted to join U & T for pHd but by the time I arrived to a decision, all guides had full student capacity, so perhaps I'll make it for the 2014 intake. That will be much better than going for a year or more of apprenticeship programs..


----------

